# Ontario Golden Retriever Meetup April 30th



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Pictures from Sunday.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like they had a wonderful time!!

We are on the other side of the GTA otherwise we would have loved to join....great photos!!! 

There is a FB page for We Love Our Ontario Goldens. If you are not a member you may want to consider joining and perhaps getting more west GTA Goldens to join your group.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Also would love to join, but we are east of GTA


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

joro32000 said:


> Also would love to join, but we are east of GTA


Perhaps we can start one here....not to take away from the west end group.

Do you take your pup to the leash free up at Greenwood?


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Interesting, I live in Greenwood and only have 2 minutes to leash free park. I am there every Saturday and Sunday. If you ever went there,we may know each other already, there quite a few goldens during weekends in this park. Have you ever been in this park?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

joro32000 said:


> Interesting, I live in Greenwood and only have 2 minutes to leash free park. I am there every Saturday and Sunday. If you ever went there,we may know each other already, there quite a few goldens during weekends in this park. Have you ever been in this park?


LOL....perhaps we have met!!!

I have been taking Brisby to Greenwood for 4 years on a very regular basis, among some other trails in Durham and also down to the lake to swim. We typically avoid weekends though and walk elsewhere. 

The last time I was at Greenwood on the weekend I was bowled over by 2 GS dogs chasing one another as I was heading quite a way from the picnic table in the bowl ( path by the swamp to the parking lot) and fractured my wrist in 3 places!!!! IMHO it's a much nicer environment during the week there vs the weekend. 

Yes, there are quite a few Goldens that we meet of a fairly regular basis and one that we walk with most days. I have taken more than many pictures of our adventures there. I am sure you will recognize many of the areas on Brisby's FB page: https://www.facebook.com/brisby.golden

Do you ever go up during the week? When we go there, it's usually late morning....earlier when it gets really hot in the summer.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have been regularly walking my 2 goldens Gatsby and Rufus in this park for the last 4 years also, and before with Buddy for additional 8 years. 

I know the picnic table in the pit and the 2 ugly plastic chairs very well. I will check out your pictures from home, at work where I am now, the Facebook is blocked.

I seldom come to the park on weekdays (need to go to work), until summer when I take some days off. You probably know well the dog walker (Kathie?) with a bunch of goldens she walks every day late morning.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

joro32000 said:


> I have been regularly walking my 2 goldens Gatsby and Rufus in this park for the last 4 years also, and before with Buddy for additional 8 years.
> 
> I know the picnic table in the pit and the 2 ugly plastic chairs very well. I will check out your pictures from home, at work where I am now, the Facebook is blocked.
> 
> I seldom come to the park on weekdays (need to go to work), until summer when I take some days off. You probably know well the dog walker (Kathie?) with a bunch of goldens she walks every day late morning.


Yes, I do know most of the dog walkers there ( Cindy, Roger, Sue, Wayne...Megan and a few others don't walk at Greenwood any longer) ...and yes, I think I do know Kathy, as well as many of the regular folks too that walk at approximately the same time as we usually do. The GRs we know well are Riley, Molly & Tai, Molson & Chloe, Rusty and a couple of others. We walk regularly with GRs Lexi and Cooper. 

It would be fun to set up time to meet one day. We can do this via PM or FB is this is something that would be of interest to you.

My apologies to Pathfinder ( the OP ) for taking this thread off track.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

It would be great to meet, since you are not coming there on weekends maybe one day in June, when I start taking days off? I often see in the park terriers meetings, hounds meetings at the beach close to the bridge, but never goldens in large numbers. And yes I meant Cindy....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just input a CCA event onto grca.org for Ontario, if anyone here is interested!
It's August 6 I think.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I think I might be too new on the Forum. What is the CCA event?. I tried to google grca.org but not much coming out of there. THANKS!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe the CCA is in Barrie ON. About 1 hour north of Toronto. Unfortunately, my girl won't be 18 months until Aug 7. It is a great event, I went to one in Cambridge 2 years ago. Wonderful learning experience.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't know my Canadian geography- but remembered I had typed 'ON' in the listing so thought it might be worth posting for you guys.
A CCA is a GRCA event for dogs over 18 mo old, it is non-competitive and is a conformation assessment by three evaluators - scroll down on this page for the listing- https://www.grca.org/events/event-calendar/cca-events/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

joro32000 said:


> It would be great to meet, since you are not coming there on weekends maybe one day in June, when I start taking days off? I often see in the park terriers meetings, hounds meetings at the beach close to the bridge, but never goldens in large numbers. And yes I meant Cindy....


Sounds like a plan  

Met 7 Goldens up at GW today....and Cindy as well...she was walking 3 GRs this rainy day.

Grand Valley in Pickering is another nice place to walk ( not the dog park side, with a few nice "swimming holes". We are usually there on the weekends, however not when the river/creek is this fast and high. Altona Forest is another in the spring and fall. We would be happy to show you around sometime if you are not familiar with this area.


----------

